# ChicagoVPS SSL certificate has been revoked



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

Link: https://billing.chicagovps.net/ , which linked directly from CVPS homepage under Client Area.


```
Unable to complete secure transaction

You tried to access the address https://billing.chicagovps.net/, which is currently unavailable. Please make sure that the web address (URL) is correctly spelled and punctuated, then try reloading the page.

Secure connection: fatal error (44)

https://billing.chicagovps.net/

The certificate has been revoked by its issuer. It is no longer valid. In the worst case it may be used by criminals for fraudulent purposes. The website owner must immediately replace the certificate.

The certificate was revoked because a newer certificate has been issued.
```


----------



## mikho (Sep 12, 2013)

So they sent in a csr and the new certificate was delivered (by email I suppose) and no one has updated it yet.


Can happen to anyone, even me.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD YOU STOLE THIS FROM LET

*this is sarcasm, don't hurt me*


----------



## drmike (Sep 12, 2013)

Well it's not like it's news or anything 

Theft is what be doin.  Thuggin and buggin' on VPS fools. Stealin content like the LET trolls. Back to preschool, fo me.


----------



## DaringHost (Sep 12, 2013)

Looks like they fixed it now.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 12, 2013)

Eh, these things happen. There have been even real, like, actually big companies that have had their SSL's expire in the past.

I just assume it expired?


----------



## Damian (Sep 12, 2013)

They should switch to using AlphaSSL... they send me somewhere near 5,000 reminder emails that an SSL cert is expiring.


----------



## mikho (Sep 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I just assume it expired?


This is not the vase here, the messages tells us that they created a new certificate and the old one is now invalid.


Reason to create a new certificate could be that the old one is about to expire.


----------



## drmike (Sep 13, 2013)

Ahh expiration was set for December I do recall seeing.


----------



## mikho (Sep 13, 2013)

mikho said:


> This is not the case here, the messages tells us that they created a new certificate and the old one is now invalid.
> 
> 
> Reason to create a new certificate could be that the old one is about to expire.


Strange, I thought I clicked edit on the mobile.


----------

